# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  National Anxiety and Depression Awareness Week

## Awareness

May 5-11, 2013

http://www.freedomfromfear.org/

----------


## WintersTale

Really nice, thanks for sharing  ::):

----------


## kc1895

Happy National Anxiety and Depression Awareness Week!!  :sparkles:

----------

